#  Krankenpflege >   Reha nach Schlaganfall >

## Novasol

Guten Tag.
Ich bin im Moment ein wenig überfordert, was meine Entscheidungskraft anbelangt.
Meine Mutter (86) hatte vor ca 7 Wochen einen leichten Schlaganfall. Sie war als man sie fand ansprechbar und machte dann in der Klinik zuerst ganz gute Fortschritte. Dann kam der Supergau: Norovirus, Fieber bis 42 Grad, danach Lungenentzündung. Wir machten uns große Sorgen. Jetzt ist sie seit ca einer 1 1!2 Wochen infektfrei, aber bettlägerig, schlapp und geistig nicht auf der Höhe. Ddurch die Krankheiten konnte man auch die Physiotherapie nicht durchführen zumal sie auch Schmerzen wegen einer Facetten - Arthrose hat und zudem auch noch kaputte Knie.Man hat ihr trotzdem eine Reha bewilligt, die sie am Mittwoch antreten wird. Ich habe meine Mutter sieben Wochen 2 x am Tag besucht, ihr zu essen und zu trinken gegeben, sie eingecremt und was man sonst so alles tut um eine wenig Erleichterung zu schaffen. Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob ich mich nun in der Reha auch einbringen sollte und wenn ja wie.Ich hab wahnsinnig Bauchschmerzen wenn ich an die nächste Zeit denke zumal ich nicht weiß was mich erwartet. Vielleicht kann mir jemand Mut machen.

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Nova! 
Ja ich kann dir Mut machen!  
Ich kenne es von meiner Ausbildung in verschiedenen Reha-Einrichtungen, dass sehr häufig die Angehörigen vor Ort sind. Du kannst mit deiner Mutter ein Zimmer teilen oder bekommst ein eigenes, wenn eins frei ist. Du musst allerdings einen Aufpreis zahlen, da du kein Patient bist. Das Personal ist ohnehin dankbar, wenn du ihnen etwas Pflege abnimmst. Die Physiotherapeuten zeigen dir einige Tricks und Kniffe, wie du deine Mutter zuhause rückenschonend versorgen kannst. Du bekommst auch einige Übungen beigebracht. Keine Angst, sie überfordern dich nicht. Die gemeinsamen Wochen werden euch guttun.  
Eine Frage noch: wieviel trinkt deine Mutter pro Tag? Oft liegt es ganz einfach an Flüssigkeitsmangel, wenn sich die Leute schlapp fühlen.  
Gruß Christiane

----------


## dreamchaser

Es klingt so, dass deine Mutter eine geriatrische Rehbilitation machen wird. Dort ist man auf Menschen eingestellt, die noch viel Hilfe brauchen und versorgt werden (ähnlich wie im Krankenhaus, aber man erwartet, dass es im Verlauf besser wird). Ihr wird also dieHilfe zuteil werden, die sie braucht. Ganz wichtig ist unterstützend eine vernünftige Schmerztherapie, damit sie die Möglichkeit hat schmerzfrei aus dem Bett zu kommen - damit sinkt auch die Gefahr für Lungenentzündungen und Thrombosen.
Natürlich kannst du dich auch darüber informieren, ob es möglich ist und für welchen Preis, dass du bei deiner Mutter in der Rehaklinik bist.

----------

